# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Asamblea ases [idea] OPINIONES

## imdumas

Buenas tardes,

Hoy se me ha ocurrido hacer una versión de la asamblea de ases de Dani Daortiz, que a la vez es una versión de los ases de mi examen de Ascanio. En esta versión utilizo reyes.

Recalco que es tan solo una *idea*, es por ello que la charla no está nada cuidada.

A mi mismo no me termina de convencer, pero creo que tiene mucho potencial, más que nada porque:
1) Se enseñan claramente los reyes antes de colocarlos, usando una cuenta el****y
2) Se ven los reyes antes de viajar, exceptuando el primero (que pilla por sopresa), lo que genera un momento muy mágico.

A ver qué opinan los maestros.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nC_Fw88yM4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nC_Fw88yM4

----------


## Langas

Yo sin ser maestro me voy a permitir darte mi opinión. A mí me gusta, pero creo que el e****me del segundo rey tendría que estar mejor cubierto, la mano ahí muerta... lo mismo uno de tahur iría mejor. Y con el último creo que te saltas algo fundamental, que es enseñar en este caso el 8 de tréboles antes de acercarlo al otro paquete. Que primero se vea el ocho de tréboles y una vez lo has usado como pala se vuelva a ver la misma carta elimina muchas sospechas.

----------


## imdumas

Muchas gracias por la critica.
Tienes mucha razón en lo de la pala, debería mostrar antes la carta.
Voy a valorar lo del empalme del tahur, o quizás tirar el rey al regazo y luego empalmarlo, ya veremos.

Gracias!

----------


## antonio29

El juego esta bien, pero un buen detalle sería en el ultimo rey el siguiente: el paquete adelantado delante y en la mesa en el mismo orden del video. Tienes el ocho de treboles (carta dob**) en la mano izquierda en posicion de elm**ey para un zurdo. Usando esa carta como pala para voltear el paquete adelantado, puedes utilizar esa misma acción para que se vea el rey en la parte de abajo.
https://youtu.be/46brxQavp2k?t=10m15s
Con un poco de practica conseguiras este movimiento perfecto y sin que se te descuadre el paquete (me entiendes no?)
Por cierto, el emp***e no lo sustituyas por el re**zo, no es para la ocasion. Simplemente prueba una mejor cobertura y no suejetes el paquete de esa forma tan forzada

----------


## antonio29

Acabo de leer a Langas, perdon por repetir

----------

